# Cloudy Water



## rhom15

I have had piranhas for a long time never had this problem with coudy water.when i change the water its cloudy just until my next water change it has not went away ? i going to take out a piece of drift wood it has sank to the bottom of tank i think it mite be decaying its a big piece anyone ever came across this


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Most cloudy water is cause by an ammonia spike. Check under the driftwood for some leftover food. I would get a test kit and when you see your water getting cloudy...just test it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Grosse Gurke said:


> Most cloudy water is cause by an ammonia spike. Check under the driftwood for some leftover food. I would get a test kit and when you see your water getting cloudy...just test it.


 Like said i would first clean anything under it as well as the gravel bed. How large were your water changes and did you de chlorinate the water?


----------



## rhom15

Grosse Gurke said:


> Most cloudy water is cause by an ammonia spike. Check under the driftwood for some leftover food. I would get a test kit and when you see your water getting cloudy...just test it.


i tested everything it is all fine the two pieces of drift wood were floating and one has sank u think it mite be decaying the water has a little yellow in it the fish seem fine with it its ro water i have a salt tank so i use the ro for all my tanks and that one is the problem child


----------



## Plowboy

The two big causes of cloudy water are bacteria blooms and algae.

If it's a bacteria bloom you will probably have some ammonia show up pretty quick. I would keep an eye on your water parameters for a while. It might not hurt to add a few tablespoons of salt just in case of an ammonia spike and the subsequent nitrite spike. I can't remember what the exact dosage of salt is for a nitrite spite but it's not much, like 1 table spoon per hundred gallons. i would just dump in 1 table spoon per 50g or so since it's hard to put too much in. Don't forget to predisolve the salt.

If ammo never shows up it's probably an algae bloom. There are a bunch of different things that could cause this, but a couple of the main causes are too much light and/or too much nitrate.

I've never had any issues with driftwood decaying and causing blooms, but I guess it could be possible.


----------



## rhom15

Grosse Gurke said:


> Most cloudy water is cause by an ammonia spike. Check under the driftwood for some leftover food. I would get a test kit and when you see your water getting cloudy...just test it.


plowboy i think you hit it bacteria there is some stuff on the drift wood i never say black and green fuzzy i think im going to get rid of wood had it for a very long time


----------



## rhom15

rhom15 said:


> Most cloudy water is cause by an ammonia spike. Check under the driftwood for some leftover food. I would get a test kit and when you see your water getting cloudy...just test it.


plowboy i think you hit it bacteria there is some stuff on the drift wood i never say black and green fuzzy i think im going to get rid of wood had it for a very long time








[/quote]

thanks guys going to store to get shimes to level the 180 hope to send pics of my fish soon once i learn how to


----------



## Plowboy

You have to shim the the bottom of the stand, not the tank. You want the whole length of the tank supported.


----------



## rhom15

Plowboy said:


> You have to shim the the bottom of the stand, not the tank. You want the whole length of the tank supported.


yea the stand







was going to put it in the basement but friends helped me take it out of my last basement so nobody would come this time not even for beer thay said







so up stairs it has been


----------



## SpecialEffect

I experienced what you just have









I had cloudy water for at least a month... f*ck it was annoying... at first i thought it was because maybe my water changes were to big.... cut it down and thought it would fix.. week later that didnt fix... so i decided to take my tubes and give it a nice cleaning.... that didnt help either was still cloudy... i saw my driftwood and they were green and i started getting annoyed of them... so to trash they went.... that helped with the cloudyness but it still was cloudy. then i decided to give my gravel a nice slap to release anything that got stuck inside.... that released alot of stuff (mostly this cloudy residue from my root tabs)... i added some plant's and now my waters back to being crystal clear









I went threw the same thing that you did, but after doing lots of things, im happy with the result... Nothing looks nicer then a bare tank with new plants and crystal clear water


----------



## rhom15

i hear you i took out the drift wood cleaned the gravel really good did a big water change and it is clear clear now


----------

